# Renting an apartment in Italy (Florence)



## cankanc (Mar 14, 2012)

My husband will be attending school in Florence next year and I am researching apartments, etc. Any suggestions for apartment rental sites? Also, for long term rentals, what is the common payment to secure an apartment ie. first, last months rent + security, or just first and security, etc. Or does that depend on the apartment?

Do most apartments come with furniture or not? We would prefer not, as we want to have our own furniture.

Lastly, any recommendations for the best area to live within Florence (we want to stay within/close to the city center)


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

I think the best way is to do your research and then spend a week or two in Florence looking at what you have seen on the Internet. What you see on the Internet often bares no resemblance to the pictures on the Internet and the location.
We rented a property for our daughter via the Internet in Florence several years ago and when we got there it was not even finished. We moved her after a few weeks and were able to find a pleasant apartment close to the duomo. I cannot recall the website but you will be able to find many sites via Google.
As to the area, I would recommend near to the centre so you can walk everywhere.
My wife is currently in Siena for three months and we found her apartment by spending a week there last year. On the course she is on she has met other students who did theirs via the Internet, most are disappointed. Of course they were coming from USA and Australia so becoming before was not practical.


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

Most apartments are already furnished, you might stand a chance if you are renting for a year to find unfurnished. As I mentioned we are renting in Siena for three months and we paid a €500 security deposit.


----------

